# Yankee Bench Corker



## Jer (Nov 25, 2011)

I need a bench corker and I was wondering if anyone here has used this one from Yankee.


----------



## jimmieg51833 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi i have one that my Dad had.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

Jer, can you please give us a link for this corker so we can look it up. I'd be interested in looking at it.


----------



## pjd (Oct 26, 2012)

It's beautiful! I want one!


----------



## Winofarmer (Nov 8, 2012)

I have one of these and it works great!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 9, 2012)

We are still looking for a source to buy one. Can you tell us where it might have came from?


----------



## Arne (Nov 9, 2012)

Dan, just googled it and looks like they are antique. Think jer got the last one that was on e'bay. Maybe start watching the online auctions and see what comes up. Arne.


----------



## Jer (Nov 9, 2012)

This is wild! I must be in a time warp...I opened this thread a year ago and not a single reply till now? Oh well I will give you all an update: I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the one on E-bay that I was considering figuring even if it didnt work well it would be a good investment as an antique being close to a century old. And besides that it was _Sooooo_ beautiful! The engraving reminded me of an old Colt 45.
As far as a winecorker it is my first one so I have nothing to compare it to. 
The first test was with it mounted to a counter top and it didnt work so well. I then took it out to my garage and mounted it to my very sturdy work bench and that made alot of difference. It works well. Takes a bit more muscle than I had anticipated but that may be normal or just due to my weak shoulder after a failed rotator cuff surgery.
Again it is the only corker I have ever used so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 19, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> We are still looking for a source to buy one. Can you tell us where it might have came from?



Runningwolf, I saw one of these today at the store "Bed, Bath and Beyond", it looks exactly the same, it is $59.99 but abviously is not an antique...


----------



## g8keeper (Nov 20, 2012)

fabiola, i can't say absolutely for sure, but i doubt, unfortuantely, that what u saw was a bench "corker", but more than likely, was a bar top cork "screw"....they are easy to mistake for each other, but yes, i can see bed, bath, and beyond carrying a corkscrew, but i have never heard of any place but a brew supply store actually carrying an actual corker....as a matter of fact, i believe my lhbs has a similiar corkscrew to what you are talking about....once again, i am not saying for certain that you are wrong, but that you might be mistaken is all....


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 20, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> fabiola, i can't say absolutely for sure, but i doubt, unfortuantely, that what u saw was a bench "corker", but more than likely, was a bar top cork "screw"....they are easy to mistake for each other, but yes, i can see bed, bath, and beyond carrying a corkscrew, but i have never heard of any place but a brew supply store actually carrying an actual corker....as a matter of fact, i believe my lhbs has a similiar corkscrew to what you are talking about....once again, i am not saying for certain that you are wrong, but that you might be mistaken is all....



I see, probably was an opener, it's the only thing you would find at this store, I got confused because it looks just like that picture...


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Fabiola, i was also confused thinking the original post was a cork opener even though I called it an corker in an earlier post. Even if it was basically the same thing as at BBY I'm sure the original was a lot heavier duty. I'd still like to have one of the Yankee's in the first post if it was a Cork opener.


----------



## g8keeper (Nov 21, 2012)

well dan, i am sure if you look hard enough, you can find a nice heavy duty bar mounted corkscrew....i know one of the members from my own brew club had a nice one, and at one time my lhbs had one as well, and i think they wanted a pretty penny for it....those are definitely a beautiful addition to home bar....


----------

